# HELP, quick! whole chicken: "use or freeze within 48hrs of purchase"??



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

Okay, I'm sorry for being the dork who is always asking about how to cook chicken, LOL.

I bought another whole chicken (fresh, refrigerated and shrink-wrapped in plastic like a Thanksgiving turkey) last Thursday. When I went to roast it for dinner tonight I noticed the label said "use or freeze within 48 hours of purchase." That would have been Saturday. It is now Tuesday! So I apparently should have used it within 2 days, and today makes 5 days! Is it safe to use, or do I need to trash it? I don't understand how it's okay for it to be in the refrigerator case at the store until the 18th Nov. (according to the sell-by label), but not okay in my own fridge until the 11th (today)? The last time I bought a chicken like this I'm pretty sure it was about 3 days in the fridge before I cooked it, and it was fine.

Help!!


----------



## motherbirth (May 9, 2008)

I've never seen a label like that, but I would smell it. Bad chicken smells really funky.


----------



## mama-aya (Oct 5, 2003)

I would assume that the "use within 48 hours" is really to make sure you use it within 48 hours of buying it if you bought it on the last day the staore could sell it. Er... I think they really mean use it by Nov 20th. Although that is longer than I'd feel safe keeping a fresh chicken in the fridge.....
Still, if it smells okay, I'd cook it up without worrying, and just make sure it is cooked through. I'm sure its fine.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If it's before the sell-by date, then I think it should be fine. Just sniff it before cooking- even before the expiration date things sometimes spoil.


----------

